# Italian Interior Ministry "Guide To Housing" in English



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

The Italian Interior Ministry (Ministero Dell'Interno) has published a useful guide in English to acquiring housing; processes, explanation of terms, etc. It is attached here and is otherwise is is available online:
http://www.integrazionemigranti.gov.it/guidemultilingua/Documents/Casa/Guida_EN casa.pdf
Including an icon of a flying pig because, hey, who wouldn't want an icon of a flying pig? :flypig:


----------

